# Rough on Rats poster



## opmustard (Feb 2, 2021)

This poster I bought from a dealer friend of mine. He bought for me (thanks JR)
I believe this poster came from the estate of Rudy Kuhn.
I met Rudy at the Santa Rosa show back in the 1990's. Rudy was one of nicest people you could ever meet. I got to know Rudy and would see him at No. Cal bottle shows back in 1990's. After my frantic bottles deals were over, I would sit with Rudy and we would talk about everything and anything  (poisons as well) He was a very intelligent man with a tremendous amount of forsight about things that were happening and things that were going to happen (they have happened).
Though I never collected that many poisons, I still have all the poisons I bought from Rudy.
I was to meet Rudy at the 2000 Las Vegas show, but he passed away before the show.
I wanted to share this poster with everyone on the forum in memory of Rudy.
opmustard


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 2, 2021)

Very cool.  Although I never met Rudy, his poison bottle classification is something I use on a regular basis and was such a gift to the hobby that will live on!


----------



## opmustard (Feb 2, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Very cool.  Although I never met Rudy, his poison bottle classification is something I use on a regular basis and was such a gift to the hobby that will live on!


Rudy was smart and very kind.  He mentioned that he worked for IBM.
I remember asking him for his email address. He told me that he didn't care for computers and didn't have an email address. When on to explain why. I didn't really understand everything he told me, but I now understand. Here is my phone number, just call me any time he told me. I probably bugged the dickens out of him.
I believe he did all the pictures in his referance books.
opmustard


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 2, 2021)

And the winner for go-with of the year so far is . . . awesome score!!!


----------



## opmustard (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks for email, hope you enjoy the poster.
Hate to ask this question, but is there really any type score on this website?
Thanks, 
opmustard


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 3, 2021)

I wasn't implying we keep score literally, just that it's a great find.


----------



## opmustard (Feb 4, 2021)

mctaggart67 said:


> I wasn't implying we keep score literally, just that it's a great find.


I am new to the forum, I don't how it works. 
Your right the poster is a great find.
opmustard


----------

